

Algorithmic Graph Theory Book 0.3 Released - kikibobo69
http://mvngu.wordpress.com/2010/03/19/algorithmic-graph-theory-book-0-3-released/

======
almost
Looks cool, I'm printing a copy now!

------
ableal
Same book, different link, other comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1204067>

